# Cobia



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

What size jigs are most guys using on the pier? 2oz, 3oz?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

3 oz. normally...on windy days you might need a 4oz... with most piers being first shot rule ,a long cast is rarely needed....On Navarre pier,I take my longest rod and heaviest jigs.....they dont have first shot rule....I hope some fish show up this year,it has been the worst cobia season the last few years that I have ever seen....


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

First shot rule???


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Bamasippi said:


> First shot rule???


Its a rule that millineals come up with because they couldn't hang with the old school boys....lol...
If you see a cobia coming in,you call first shot....then only you can throw at the fish until it turns away from your bait/lure....Then its a free for all....


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

fairpoint said:


> Its a rule that millineals come up with because they couldn't hang with the old school boys....lol...
> If you see a cobia coming in,you call first shot....then only you can throw at the fish until it turns away from your bait/lure....Then its a free for all....


You better watch it... Last I checked, I caught my first cobia off of your first shot :whistling:


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

fairpoint said:


> Its a rule that millineals come up with because they couldn't hang with the old school boys....lol...
> If you see a cobia coming in,you call first shot....then only you can throw at the fish until it turns away from your bait/lure....Then its a free for all....


Also there is a disconnect between some people on when to throw on a fish that has "turned away" from a lure


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> You better watch it... Last I checked, I caught my first cobia off of your first shot :whistling:


Yes you did jackr,lol...Maybe I'll pay you back this year....Tommy ain't having a cobia tourney this year...I hope destin will only do a couple weekenders or none at all....There are no fish to be had...


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

fairpoint said:


> Yes you did jackr,lol...Maybe I'll pay you back this year....Tommy ain't having a cobia tourney this year...I hope destin will only do a couple weekenders or none at all....There are no fish to be had...


Hey you already got Alex last year... Hahah I gotta stay ahead of the game. I'll see you out there though. :thumbup:


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

It's going to take years to start the cobia stock to start returning. Killing all the big roe fish was never a good idea.


----------

